# hmmm who would make a good moderator around here?



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

Still debating if we are going to add another one or not but if we did decide to do it, I wonder who would step up to the challenge?  Just tossing it out there so the guys know what I'm thinking 

 I would be looking for an active member! meaning they post often and are active on the site.

 Knowledge is helpful since you would be guiding other members with cycles etc

 Good easy going  personality because I have to work with you  lol

 As always I would put this to the member base to elect the person btw


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 10, 2012)

I am gonna go ahead and throw it out there. ME


----------



## Georgia (Jul 10, 2012)

Me me me me me me me. Time to be selfish. Screw everyone


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol@^^^^ this guy.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 10, 2012)

Both good guys here I'd like to see colt as well.  Colt would be good imo. He's also sexy.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL well this isn;t the nomination thread yet, good to see who would be interested in the job. I would like to ask a guy who has been working like a dog behind the scenes to build the site. Not sure he would be interested yet.

 Anyway if it comes to filling it I do need to know who is interested in accepting since we can't just vote someone in that does not have the time and all. So hard to narrow it to one guy when I know of at least 20 who deserve the spot here


----------



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

plz guys this is not a nomination thread, looking for giuys who would be interested to step up and make it known


----------



## Georgia (Jul 10, 2012)

..........................


----------



## Get Some (Jul 10, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Both good guys here I'd like to see colt as well.  Colt would be good imo. *He's also sexy*.



Being sexy is a 100% requirement for being a mod here.... how do you think Herm got the job? I'll tell you one thing, it's NOT based on his blowjob skillz....those need some work bud


----------



## Spongy (Jul 10, 2012)

I would love to.  I have a great working knowledge of gear and diets as well as experience.  I would be honored to help out the board in the mod capacity.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

You are actually the guy I was thinking about due to the hours and hours you have spent with me on site related things and helping to get plans in effect.

 In the end members will cast their votes but you have definitely proven to me that you don't mind putting lots of time in to this site.

 Who else guys?




Spongy said:


> I would love to.  I have a great working knowledge of gear and diets as well as experience.  I would be honored to help out the board in the mod capacity.



 You are not a sponsor per say in that you don;t sell peptides or supps, you design diets and i do not consider that the same to restrict you due to that.

 You are also not a source which is important imo that one not be a source and mod at the same time


----------



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

the guy chosen will have to put work in with me on he site ,  I do need a work horse more than ever before!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 10, 2012)

im always willing to get dirty for the cause


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm always willing to work. I have been a moderator before at another board. I know to check all IP's, delete spammers and their threads/posts, create new threads everyday, and to make sure all new posts are not flame ones or are appropriate material. I would be more than willing.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

one day....


----------



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

You know fellas due to the fact that I am going to need this mod to bust ass so to say, I'm going to have to pick this one myself because it has to be a guy I know will take thew workload. Other positions will be tossed to the members as was done with hurt but I need 1 good work horse right now!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

Roll up your sleeves spongy cause you have a lot of work to do!!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 10, 2012)

Honestly it's something I'd love to do and something I have a passion for... I probably have a rare combination of website concept/operation, business and AAS background. That being said I doubt it would be a feasible consideration for the near term future for me with the amount of time I have to spend on both my eCommerce site and my regional management position at X&$;zzy inc and a possible child down the road. Things could easily change so I thought I'd put this out there in case it comes across again later on.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 10, 2012)

Zeek said:


> You know fellas due to the fact that I am going to need this mod to bust ass so to say, I'm going to have to pick this one myself because it has to be a guy I know will take thew workload. Other positions will be tossed to the members as was done with hurt but I need 1 good work horse right now!



Nice! Congrats spongy!

Zeek - way to cut out the BS and make the call you wanted anyway


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 10, 2012)

I would be up for it in the future. Congrats Spongy, you deserve to be a mod.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 10, 2012)

well you know I need somebody I know will biust his ass and not give me lip about it. Guys don't want to be worked into the ground and right now I need somebody I can work and will work with me to get a bunch of things done.

 Spots will open as ppl lose time for the site etc. If I have to take a 2nd job my own spot might be opening before too long


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 10, 2012)

Id love to contribute some more to the site. But with my job i can drop off the face of the earth at a moment's notice for months at the time.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 10, 2012)

Get Some,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh lol Spoogy got it already!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 10, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Being sexy is a 100% requirement for being a mod here.... how do you think Herm got the job? I'll tell you one thing, it's NOT based on his blowjob skillz....those need some work bud


Get some-2. Herm-0. Lol


----------



## Get Some (Jul 10, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Get some-2. Herm-0. Lol



lol, in due time you will get me my friend, it takes skill and careful planning to take down this behemoth! lol

Congrats spongy! I am flattered that anyone would think I would be a good mod. But the truth is I already am a super mod on TID and am not sure I could devote enough time and work to Zeek's liking to handle the job. One of the things we looked for on TID when selecting a new mod was someone who was willing to work hard and be very active... ALSO, someone who was not modding anywhere else. The theory was that they would devote more time. After all that we came up with POB. So, despite the rancid stench of gheyness that protrudes from his maniacal pores, you can see that that worked out well


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

GetSome you are a true class act brother!!  I'm really glad to have you here and remember the SI vet is a step up from the mods around here anyway 

 I have some work to be done on other forums without tipping my hand. No not ology either!

plz watch yourself with ology guys!!  recruit hard anywhere else I don't mind but do it with style and class there as in not pillage the member base. Close friends is plenty to bring from ology and you know what you can be a member here and here too, I am and love that board

 But I need a man willing to put in a bunch of hours and the sponge is that man right now


----------



## Jada (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats spongy!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Team Spongy...  We've got a good flow in the mod chambers bro, and you're gonna fit right in.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeez Get Some, couldn't just say you were a moderator. You had to be the "SUPER" moderator. What an ass


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats spongy


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 11, 2012)

Spongy glad to have you bro. I could only think of a few that would deserve it before you!!!  Hahaha jk bro. I think you'll fit as in the lowest people on the board. When you become a mod you become dog shit. !!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

hold on there is one tag lower than the mods here that is the co-admin zeek   That would be me

 The real admin ranks at the top


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha maybe lowest guy here but number one in our hearts!!! Lol


----------



## Mr P (Jul 11, 2012)

congratz,  now everyone back to work!!! this aint a social party theres spammers everywere


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

new mod on the block always gets the bathroom detail huh?  lol


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 11, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I would love to.  I have a great working knowledge of gear and diets as well as experience.  I would be honored to help out the board in the mod capacity.


congrats spongy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

I also want to congratulate Hurt... Since he's not the newest mod anymore I won't be fucking with him anymore... Spongy... prepare your angus bro


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 11, 2012)

Pikiki.......for sure


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I also want to congratulate Hurt... Since he's not the newest mod anymore I won't be fucking with him anymore... Spongy... prepare your angus bro



I like the sound of that... show me your Angus! 

Then if they JUST show you their anus it still aint a loosing deal lol


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 11, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Pikiki.......for sure



BULLSEYE where you been bro!? I feel like you've been missing - all good? 

PS: Brother Spongy is our new mod - Zeek cut the BS and made the choice - good one i think!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations, Spongy. My vote for the best up and coming future mod would be.....Rowdy!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

I didn;t cut the BS per say but I needed a guy I can abuse into working like a mule on some things I have on my to do list to grow this site. And while the members might have elected a great mod, I need more than that right now. I need a guy not scared to work an extra hour or two per day for SI for a while. You can't just dump that load on anyone! 

Mods become inactive and retire, heck even admins do so be sure now that I do have my work horse future mods will go back to the members to pick em.





AndroSport said:


> BULLSEYE where you been bro!? I feel like you've been missing - all good?
> 
> PS: Brother Spongy is our new mod - Zeek cut the BS and made the choice - good one i think!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 11, 2012)

UNCLE Z for MOderator !

lol everyone's name who came to mind I look and they are already a moderator, i just don't pay that much attention i guess.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratz spongy.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

Spongy congrats my man, now get to work son...


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

We are not Sponge worthy.  Grata Bro


----------



## Georgia (Jul 11, 2012)

Screw you Spongy for stealing my position. Hope you get fat and turn into Needtogetaas


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> plz guys this is not a nomination thread, looking for giuys who would be interested to step up and make it known



I'm interested but I guess you prefer a big male considering there are more male members around than females o


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 11, 2012)

Id be down, I have the time since I sit at a desk all day. BUTTT I feel like there are more than a few people in front of me, which Im totally cool with. One day, I will be importante!! Just need to keep learning!! POWWWW


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

millgirl said:


> I'm interested but I guess you prefer a big male considering there are more male members around than females o



 That is not true millgirl for I already have two female moderators! one of them is even the blue color, you know the really mean ones that do bad things to members!

 Aren't you already a mod on like 5 million boards though?   not that I would hold that against you in the next round of mods to be inducted!

 Female mods are great and sometimes if I really become annoyed with someone Jenner is the first mod I will look for and she is quick to slap down the hammer!! much faster than the guy mods.

 My message to jenner

 Zeek-    Damn Jen, this new member is really annoying everyone and causing bad mojo in the chat box

Jenner-  Who? Where?  let me ban them!!!

 thats my girl!!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Id be down, I have the time since I sit at a desk all day. BUTTT I feel like there are more than a few people in front of me, which Im totally cool with. One day, I will be importante!! Just need to keep learning!! POWWWW



 You are actually a very active member although your post count would steer one to think otherwise, You spend a lot of time in the chat box, but hey that is ok too!

 You are already important around here bro, don;t think for a moment you are not


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> That is not true millgirl for I already have two female moderators! one of them is even the blue color, you know the really mean ones that do bad things to members!
> 
> Aren't you already a mod on like 5 million boards though?   not that I would hold that against you in the next round of mods to be inducted!



I'm a mod at WCBB.  SP and EG are pretty dead ... Nobody except staff posts there anymore.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> You are actually a very active member although your post count would steer one to think otherwise, You spend a lot of time in the chat box, but hey that is ok too!
> 
> You are already important around here bro, don;t think for a moment you are not



Appreciate that EZ, you da man


----------



## Hurt (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats Spongiform Encephalopathy!  Zeek I'm around now bro, let me know what needs to be done!!!!!!!!!


And I'm still the sexiest mod.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 11, 2012)

Bullshit !!!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

millgirl said:


> I'm a mod at WCBB.  SP and EG are pretty dead ... Nobody except staff posts there anymore.



 remember that the most elite spot on SI is the vet tag! it is an elected title that is given by other members to 1 member occasionally. We will never have many vets here!! and they will always be done by election only.

 Ty hurt I know I can count on you also!!  big h is busy recruiting and all mods do have their job and purpose here and I appreciate all that they do!


 Anyway Millgirl with your experience and knowledge the vet tag is well within your reach as is a mod tag when another spot becomes available, and as you do know from being a long time board gal they do become available from time to time!

 I would l love for you to srtart a thread on what you feel kills boards and makes them into these dead zones that I often preach about!!  your insight would be key in helping us abvoid those problems here and I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Congrats Spongiform Encephalopathy!  Zeek I'm around now bro, let me know what needs to be done!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And I'm still the sexiest mod.



I beg to differ


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> That is not true millgirl for I already have two female moderators! one of them is even the blue color, you know the really mean ones that do bad things to members!
> 
> Aren't you already a mod on like 5 million boards though?   not that I would hold that against you in the next round of mods to be inducted!
> 
> ...



LOL, yep...love the hammer


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 11, 2012)

Sexiest mod....with a hammer even.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 11, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Both good guys here I'd like to see colt as well.  Colt would be good imo. He's also sexy.



Why yes, yes I am. Haha thanks for the support herm. I think zeek picked the right man for the job though. Especially with my crazy ass schedule. Can't wait til I can go back to day shift.


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure he would be interested but Cashout knows some shit!


----------



## Spear (Jul 11, 2012)

Not me, i'm about as smart as a box of rocks.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Guys I just realized I gave the recent mod spot to who other than..........thats right vanilla Ice!!  Who would hav guessed that our diet guru and beloved brother was really the  rap master from the early 90's  Spongy!!

 this pic is before he started seriously training!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats Spongy! I look forward to learning even more about your in depth nutritional knowledge!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 12, 2012)

Yea Andro im in and out,we are getting ready to harvest corn,i miss being on here like i was,but im still here and will be  on more now often


Congrats Spongy!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 12, 2012)

forget all this mod talk , the vet title is far more elite and to me as your admin carries the most weight of any title or position on this board. Second only to the original and main admin on this site! It is the hioghest honor in my eyes because your own fellow members nominate and then elect you into that position!

 and i would say Bullseye has a damn good shot at that title and it should be up for election again in about 35 members more or so!

 Just ask spongy how much fun the mod title is, I got about 2 hours worth of work out of him tonight!!  Thx spongy I do appreciate you putting the time in.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

I work from 2am to 8am so I would make a killer MOD just saying LOL


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

cjz0220 said:


> I work from 2am to 8am so I would make a killer MOD just saying LOL



A killer like the big cat on your avatar?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

millgirl said:


> A killer like the big cat on your avatar?



Yes mame Thats me right there big, fluid, powerful, but have a soft side LOL


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> forget all this mod talk , the vet title is far more elite and to me as your admin carries the most weight of any title or position on this board. Second only to the original and main admin on this site! It is the hioghest honor in my eyes because your own fellow members nominate and then elect you into that position!
> 
> and i would say Bullseye has a damn good shot at that title and it should be up for election again in about 35 members more or so!
> 
> Just ask spongy how much fun the mod title is, I got about 2 hours worth of work out of him tonight!!  Thx spongy I do appreciate you putting the time in.



In this regards I will support Bullseye for be the next VET here on SI, he not only know his shit but he is also one brother who cares for everybody here. He is a trully honest and very respecfull man if you ask me for a better VET that deserve it for being loyal, dedicated and passionate for this life style and our community here is your guy to vote BULLSEYE FOREVER.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> forget all this mod talk , the vet title is far more elite and to me as your admin carries the most weight of any title or position on this board. Second only to the original and main admin on this site! It is the hioghest honor in my eyes because your own fellow members nominate and then elect you into that position!
> 
> and i would say Bullseye has a damn good shot at that title and it should be up for election again in about 35 members more or so!
> 
> Just ask spongy how much fun the mod title is, I got about 2 hours worth of work out of him tonight!!  Thx spongy I do appreciate you putting the time in.



In this regards I will support Bullseye for be the next VET here on SI, he not only know his shit but he is also one brother who cares for everybody here. He is a trully honest and very respecfull man if you ask me for a better VET that deserve it for being loyal, dedicated and passionate for this life style and our community here is your guy to vote BULLSEYE FOREVER.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

Love Bullseye hes a great guy and always willing to help gets my vote as well


----------



## Zeek (Jul 12, 2012)

If somebody doesn't like bullseye there is something wrong with that person lol

 the guys is prob one of the nicest ppl across all of the boards and a real guy, not some dude acting like something he is not. 

 Love the guy


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

I seocnd that EZ our comunity will be bless with my brother Bulleye as VET for sure.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> forget all this mod talk , the vet title is far more elite and to me as your admin carries the most weight of any title or position on this board. Second only to the original and main admin on this site! It is the hioghest honor in my eyes because your own fellow members nominate and then elect you into that position!
> 
> and i would say Bullseye has a damn good shot at that title and it should be up for election again in about 35 members more or so!
> 
> Just ask spongy how much fun the mod title is, I got about 2 hours worth of work out of him tonight!!  Thx spongy I do appreciate you putting the time in.





Pikiki said:


> In this regards I will support Bullseye for be the next VET here on SI, he not only know his shit but he is also one brother who cares for everybody here. He is a trully honest and very respecfull man if you ask me for a better VET that deserve it for being loyal, dedicated and passionate for this life style and our community here is your guy to vote BULLSEYE FOREVER.





cjz0220 said:


> Love Bullseye hes a great guy and always willing to help gets my vote as well





Ezekiel said:


> If somebody doesn't like bullseye there is something wrong with that person lol
> 
> the guys is prob one of the nicest ppl across all of the boards and a real guy, not some dude acting like something he is not.
> 
> Love the guy





Pikiki said:


> I seocnd that EZ our comunity will be bless with my brother Bulleye as VET for sure.



GMy brothers and friends,this means alot to me,more than you will ever know,it just amazes me how many of my friends think of me in this way,ive had some good teachers and ive listened alot more than i have talked,and ive picked up and learned the right way,i dont know everything,but i learn from you guys all the time and thats why i am who i am,but like Zeek,Pikiki and cjc has said i appreciate the support and hopefullyone day i can reach that status,and working with all yall guys and gals would be awesome!!! thank yall again


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 14, 2012)

bullseye no need for thanks when we are just saying the truth lol but your welcome


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2012)

Im speechless guys.....i really am


----------

